# RIP Tia



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Last month, I was informed that Tia was sick. She was one of the 4 girls in a litter of 8, born May 1st, 2007, out of my dog, Kailey. She was diagnosed with a fibrosarcoma tumor that had grown around her ribs in June. The doctors gave her about 2-6 months before her health started to decline. Today, I got an e-mail saying that last Thursday Tia had passed away. She will be missed.

Tia (5/1/2007-8/26/2010)


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Tia...what a beautiful young girl.

RIP Tia!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh she was gorgeous..I am so sorry..


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How terribly sad. I'm so sorry. Godspeed pretty girl.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. What a beautiful girl she was.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences. Sending you strenght. She was beautiful.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Tia was a beautiful girl. I am so sorry. She was much too young.

RIP Tia


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Kia...what a beautiful girl she was.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry. Run softly at the bridge, Tia.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry, such a beautiful girl gone much too soon.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a beautiful picture that is - I'm so sorry to hear about her passing, especially at such a young age.


----------



## GoldenJoy (Jul 30, 2009)

That picture..... wow..... what a gorgeous girl. I'm sure she brought a lot of joy into her family's world. Rest in peace, indeed.


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

Tia was beautiful. I'm so sorry to hear of her passing at such a young age.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of her loss so young. Tia was a beautiful girl and I'm sure she will have made many friends up at the bridge in no time.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Rest in peace, beautiful girl. Gone much too soon.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Far too short a life, she was just coming into her own. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tia*

Tia: What a beauty you are. Rest in peace, sweet girl, and please find my Snobear and have fun playing with him.

I am SO VERY SORRY. So young.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Russ Krain (Aug 12, 2010)

As I lost my Belle like you lost Tia, all I can say, is I know the hurt, the cry and the pain to the heart. You must remember, as I believe with mine, Tia came to earth to earn her wings...some get them early and some get them later. I am sure a bell rang to let them know there, another angel earned her wings. There are so many that do not understand our hurt, however, there are many here who do. We don't care for dogs, we care for angels. I now have a new angel in my home, Chloe...she will need some help as she is rescue....I will save her, nuture her and make sure she has the best I can give her, what she gives me, I cannot repay as I know she will have to go back one day to show off her wings......but I am up to the task. Tia has many stories to share now with her other angels....afterall, we don't own them, we just keep them and help them on their way. I miss my Belle everyday, I have my moments, however, my new angel will take the time to lick my hand, my face when I cry....crawl into my lap to tell me, I know about Belle....thats OK, I will take care of you now. When the Golden Retriever Rescue called my vet, he told them if he, himself died, he would want to come back as one of my Goldens.....now Tia and Belle are together, exchaning ball stories and swim stories...they will be OK. God bless her and thank you god for giving us us angels to help along....Russ Krain


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Godspeed Tia.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this sad news. Godspeed beautiful Tia.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

She was a beautiful girl...RIP Tia.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Too young to go to the bridge, but there she will now be playing with new friends and free from pain

Sleep softly Tia


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So sad, and she was so young. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Alyssa
I am so sorry to read about Tia. While they never are with us long enough she was far too young. This is probably as horrible a thing for a breeder to experience as there is. I have visited the below webpage at times just like this and found some con=mfort. Please share it with Tia's family as I hope it can provide them with some.

THE STAR


----------



## Russ Krain (Aug 12, 2010)

As I kept my special girl named Maggie Belle, her death was not something I wanted to happen, it was god reclaiming one of his angels. I watched a vibrant, sweet, caring and very loving golden fade....as I can relate to your hurt, Belle only died less than 2 months ago, you should understand, they only come for their wings...well, I have another golden....I know why god didn't giver her her wings yet...kind of rough edges right now at one year old. Well...the hurt is there and will go away...the memories will never. The silly things they did, the routine they wanted and asked for...the dispair, when Tia left you, just remember, dogs go to heaven....they just had to prove they deserved the wings they came for....god bless Tia and Belle...


----------

